

Someone just bought all the cocoa in Europe - and it's not futures - yesbabyyes
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/markets/7895242/Mystery-trader-buys-all-Europes-cocoa.html

======
fname
...and that someone is Anthony Ward

[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/foodanddrink/foodanddrinknews/789...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/foodanddrink/foodanddrinknews/7897075/British-
financier-Anthony-Ward-behind-658m-cocoa-trade.html)

~~~
yesbabyyes
Oops! Thank you.

